
ZX Spectrum Emulator Written in Small Basic - ingve
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/smallbasic/archive/2015/06/04/a-basic-emulator-featured-small-basic-program.aspx
======
acqq
Am I missing something? If I understand, it doesn't emulate the Z80 processor?
And it depends on some "extension" (
[http://litdev.co.uk/](http://litdev.co.uk/) ) not just "Small Basic." And I
can't find the link to the source to get the idea how the code looks like.

And for my taste Small Basic appears ugly for a beginner's language, the
"Hello World" is:

    
    
        TextWindow.WriteLine("Hello World")
    

Compare that to

    
    
        PRINT "Hello World"
    

from the old times. I consider the later much much nicer.

~~~
teh_klev
I think this is it here:

[http://smallbasic.com/program/?DNP796](http://smallbasic.com/program/?DNP796)

or here:

[http://smallbasic.com/smallbasic.com/program/?RHB445-0](http://smallbasic.com/smallbasic.com/program/?RHB445-0)

The blog entry links to this forum discussion:

[https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-
US/1e8c53bb-7974...](https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-
US/1e8c53bb-7974-47ef-9d48-7367931b4fac/small-basic-graphic-and-animations-
and-more?forum=smallbasic)

From what I can see each program has a code (DNP796 or RHB445-0 - which is
mentioned in the above blog article) which you can look up on:

[http://smallbasic.com/smallbasic.com/program/](http://smallbasic.com/smallbasic.com/program/)

~~~
acqq
Thanks. So it just makes a Spectrum-like environment with some new version of
Basic in it?

And it seems that Small Basic can't even define a function, only a parameter-
less subroutine? In spite of TextWindow.WriteLine() notation.

~~~
teh_klev
Not tried it to be honest, I'd run out of energy by the time I looked up all
this, then saw the code, sucked in air sharply between my teeth, then decided
I'd better things to do.

------
ghurtado
This seems like a very generous definition of the word "emulator"

------
k8tte
this is not an emulator, its an interpreter for the zx spectrum basic
dialect...

